# PEW to Veriegated?



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had my veri buck in with the veri does for a little over 4 months now and all have failed to fall pregnant at all...i'm thinking my male is sterile or just not into it.

As i don't have anymore veri bucks i've decided to put my show PEW buck to them, straight away he's been mating them all and i know hes fertile as he's fathered 4 litters to other doe's already.

Was this a good move? i figured PEW is a blank canvas so the best option to produce anymore veri...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

PEW is definitely not a blank canvas. If anything, it's the reverse! The way c (the gene that makes pew) works is to cover up ALL color on the mouse. The mouse becomes completely white, with bright pink eyes. The mouse still has the genes for all the other colors, so could be just about any color "underneath" the c/c, but it isn't apparent until the mouse is bred. I guess you'd say it's a painting that someone's primed over. Everything's still there, but you can't see it. Do you know anything about the coloring under the PEW's line?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Your best bet for a "blank canvas" would be with an a/a self mouse who carries nothing.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Laigaie said:


> Do you know anything about the coloring under the PEW's line?


No. He's my first proper PEW i've owned from a breeder, he has been shown, but thats as much as i know about him, he hasn't produced any surprises since i've been breeding him though.

Will see what comes out i guess, i just didn't want all my veri doe's to go to waste because i love the variety and my buck has proven completely useless.

The only other varieties i have that carry nothing are chocolate, black, dove and argente so what would be better?


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, they would (apart from the argente if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 4 young vari bucks at the moment, 2 or 3 of which I will be looking to find new homes for. Let me know if you would be interested


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I would, problem is transport, i don't drive, its the burden of my life :/


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Where in Staffordshire do you live? I have relatives in Shrewsbury so I might be able to arrange something. I will try and get some good pictures of my males just incase


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in Stoke On Trent, Meir to be precise!


----------

